

Create your own Twitter with Yonkly - amitry
http://yonkly.com
Yonkly is a hosted, white label solution for creating your own microblog network.
======
schep
You'd be surprised.. Twitter is like a cess-pool. I think these niche-
microblogs have a lot of value

------
tptacek
* Would be very surprised if they can keep using the word "Twitter" all over their app.

* Kind of ignores the whole point of Twitter, which is a deliberately trivial application carried by a huge network effect.

------
eibrahim
Actually, we make it deliberate not to use the word twitter and if you see it
on our site then it is probably accidental :)

